# Letters "Dear Abby" was at a loss to answer



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

LETTERS DEAR ABBY ADMITTED SHE WAS AT A LOSS TO ANSWER 

Read these and you will know why Abbey had crossed eyes.

Dear Abby, 
A couple of women moved in across the hall from me. One is a
middle-aged gym teacher and the other is a social worker in her mid
twenties. These two women go everywhere together and I've never seen
a
man go into or leave their apartment. Do you think they could be
Lebanese?

Dear Abby, 
What can I do about all the Sex, Nudity, Fowl Language and Violence On
My VCR?

Dear Abby, 
I have a man I can't trust. He cheats so much, I'm not even sure the
baby I'm carrying is his.

Dear Abby, 
I am a twenty-three year old liberated woman who has been on the pill
for two years. It's getting expensive and I think my boy friend
should
share half the cost, but I don't know him well enough to discuss money
with him.

Dear Abby, 
I've suspected that my husband has been fooling around, and when
confronted with the evidence, he denied everything and said it would
never happen again.

Dear Abby, 
Our son writes that he is taking Judo. Why would a boy who was raised
in a good Christian home turn against his own?

Dear Abby, 
I joined the Navy to see the world. I seen it. Now how do I get out?

Dear Abby, 
My forty year old son has been paying a psychiatrist $50.00 an hour
every week for two and a half years. He must be crazy.

Dear Abby, 
I was married to Bill for three months and I didn't know he drank
until one night he came home sober.

Dear Abby, 
My mother is mean and short tempered. I think she is going through
mental pause.

Dear Abby, 
You told some woman whose husband had lost all interest in sex to send
him to a doctor. Well, my husband lost all interest in sex and he is
a doctor. Now what do I do?


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Those are funny... 
I can see why she couldn't answer those...


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Dear Abby,
> I am a twenty-three year old liberated woman who has been on the pill
> for two years. It's getting expensive and I think my boy friend
> should
> ...


Priceless


----------

